# ¿ Qué es y por qué no conduce ? ¿ Fusible en plancha eléctrica ?



## bivalvo (Dic 9, 2017)

Buenas a todos.

He desmontado el conector de la plancha eléctrica para ver por qué no calienta ya los suculentos solomillos 

El caso es que uno de los hilos no tiene continuidad de punta a punta del cable. Cuando desmonto el conector veo lo siguiente:



No tengo muy claro por qué esa cápsula negra no conduce o qué utilidad tiene. Había pensado sustituirla por un cable tal cual pero no sé si tiene alguna utilidad que yo desconozca...

¿Alguna idea? Sólo está en uno de los dos conectores, aquí el conector entero desmontado:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2017)

Termofusible , se queman por exceso de temperatura                                      !


----------



## bivalvo (Dic 9, 2017)

Bingo!!! Mil gracias DOSMETROS!!

¿Cómo lo reemplazo? No tiene nada serigrafiado... ¿Cómo puedo saber los valores nominales que debo buscar en el reemplazo?



Y otra pregunta.... ¿Cómo saco eso de ahí? Está crimpado con rabia...


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 9, 2017)

bivalvo dijo:


> Bingo!!! Mil gracias DOSMETROS!!
> 
> ¿Cómo lo reemplazo? No tiene nada serigrafiado... ¿Cómo puedo saber los valores nominales que debo buscar en el reemplazo?
> 
> ...




El  Vídeo lo explica bien 






Por lo general para plancha son de 216° a 250° // 10A - 15A, algunos varían un poco dependiendo la plancha.

Es una plancha viajera?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2017)

bivalvo dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo reemplazo? No tiene nada serigrafiado... ¿Cómo puedo saber los valores nominales que debo buscar en el reemplazo?



Para cocinar necesitás temperaturas de 160°...200° , ponele uno de 245° (FT245)
Tal vez el original era más chico, habría que analiza si se quemó porque estaba dimensionado al límite o el termostato quedó pegado.



> Y otra pregunta.... ¿Cómo saco eso de ahí? Está crimpado con rabia...



Manos artesanas o reemplazarlo por un cable, siendo conciente que el día que se pegue el termostato se  quemará la resistencia.


----------



## bivalvo (Dic 9, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> El  Vídeo lo explica bien
> 
> https://youtu.be/mCmlYYqmzhg
> 
> ...



Es una plancha de cocina  Concretamente esta:











Eduardo dijo:


> Para cocinar necesitás temperaturas de 160°...200° , ponele uno de 245° (FT245)
> Tal vez el original era más chico, habría que analiza si se quemó porque estaba dimensionado al límite o el termostato quedó pegado.
> 
> 
> ...



Algo así probaré, sí. Muchas gracias!! 

El original creo haber visto que era de 117ºC, había pensado comprar un FT120... ¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Crees necesario que haya que sobredimensionarlo tanto?


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 9, 2017)

El problema al sobredimensionarlo en exceso es llegar a quemar la resistencia de la plancha.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 9, 2017)

mmm puede ser yo generalmente por pereza de buscar el termofusible lo pongo directo como buen mexicano haciendo mexicanadas.

generalmente "por no decir siempre" no pasa nada pero en un pico de voltaje obviamente se desconchinfla la resistencia y no va a conchinflar mas.


----------



## bivalvo (Dic 10, 2017)

Gracias amigos


----------



## peperc (Dic 10, 2017)

hay aparatos que estan hechos para  calentar rapidamente ( gente moderna que quiere las cosas YA !!!!! ) .

solo contare una anecdota, quizas les sea util.:

erase un equipo a repararse, el cual poseia un termostato , de esos con perilla y ademas uno de estos fusibles termicos.
se quemo el fusible termico y fue PUENTEADO , y se coencto para probar.
he aqui que el termostato obviamente estaba pegado, y fue la causa de que el fusible termico se queme.
ahor acon fusible termico puenteado y termostato pegado , pues a los pocos minutos comenzamos a escuchar ruidos raros, en seguida olor y la chapa donde estaba la sesistencia se habia DOBLADO y se veia la resistencia al rojo !!!!!! 
desenchufamos y , pues, todo a la basura.

ya no es esa epoca que se calculaban las resistencias para la MASA de el cuerpo a calentar, quizas habia que esperar un poco, pero eran cosas que duraban toda la vida y el riesgo de daño era minimo.
hoy.... no se que tienen en la cabeza los que fabrican.
pero si comprendo el por que tantas protecciones, SABEN que es lo que han fabricado


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 11, 2017)

Esa es la realidad de las cosas, si lo quieres funcionando, no le alteres las protecciones.


----------



## bivalvo (Dic 31, 2017)

He sustuituido el fusible por uno de 1 o 2ºC más y se ha vuelto a freir en el primer uso. Luego hay algo por ahí que provoca un alto calentamiento... :/


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 31, 2017)

bivalvo dijo:


> He sustuituido el fusible por uno de 1 o 2ºC más y se ha vuelto a freir en el primer uso. Luego hay algo por ahí que provoca un alto calentamiento... :/



Seguramente el termostato está siempre pegado.

Se saben quedar pegados los contactos por el chispeo --> Lijalos (lija 400 o mayor).
A menos que cambies el termostato (si se consigue) al tiempo va a pasar de nuevo --> siempre con fusible térrmico.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2017)

Tal como te dice eduardo, es una posibilidad que ocurre a menudo, lo podes ver, por otro lado si esto no fuera así deberias sospechar de la resistencia, puede estar dañada, lo normal es que se abra, pero a veces al romperse internamente se metaliza y toma un valor menor que el habitual, haciendo que fluya más corriente, deberias probar con una serie si no esta en corto a la carcaza, que es otra que pasa habitualmente


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 1, 2018)

Gracias a los dos! Miraré el termostato y os comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2018)

O quizás se puso en corto un capacitor cerámico o poliester en paralelo con el termostato , fijate ambas cosas.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 2, 2018)

bivalvo dijo:


> He sustuituido el fusible por uno de 1 o 2ºC más y se ha vuelto a freir en el primer uso. Luego hay algo por ahí que provoca un alto calentamiento... :/



Momento... ¿De cuanto el fusible que pusiste?  

Porque si pensás que con una plancha a 117°C max vas a cocinar algo, tu problema no es la electricidad sino la cocina.


----------



## peperc (Ene 19, 2018)

hola, solo de curiosidad les señalo algo extraño:

si ven la foto el fusible esta en la ficha !!!!! 
seria esperable que estuviese abajo de la plancha enectrica, de el anafe o como se llame, pero esta ( a menos que me este confundiendo yo)  en el enchufe !!!!

me parece extraño, si bien esta el enchufe ese en contacto bastante intimo  con el aparato, pero , es raro.
que los contactos electricos tengan que soportar esa temperatura, es raro.





bivalvo dijo:


> He sustuituido el fusible por uno de 1 o 2ºC más y se ha vuelto a freir en el primer uso. Luego hay algo por ahí que provoca un alto calentamiento... :/



veo que tenes 160 respuestas en el foro , asi que  de electronica sabes.
mira, un termostato abre y cierra.
o sea da 220v o nada.

si te animas a hacer lo siguiente , tendras ese aparato PARA SIEMPRE:

sacale los termostatos y hace un dimmer, mira que facil.
un dimmer que nunca llegue a maximo en su perilla, asi jamas las resistencias soportaran el maximo de potencia.
hacelo LEJOS de el enchufe asi el dimmer no recibe el calor de esa plancha .
y SIEMPRE que inicies el uso de ese aparato hacelo con el dimmer a media potencia o menos al principio .

al inicio, demora un poco mas en calentar , pero luego mantiene mas estable  y ganas en :

1 -- el control no esta soportando el calor de ese aparato.
2 -- las resistencias nunca reciben el shock  inicial de pasar de frio a recibir 220v directo.
3 -- y en trabajo, pues lo mismo , trabajan siempre con menos de 220v.


PD: ultima: por si un dia te distraes y el dimmmer se pone en corto  SI DEJALE AL ENCHUFE LAS PROTECCIONES las cuales en teoria nunca trabajaran , por que , si lo usas con el dimmer se supone tendras siempre control y nunca llegara al el maximo de calor.
o sea dejala como seguridad de ultima instancia, si las tenes.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2018)

Perspec, has leido todo el hilo? me da la gran sensación que no, lee todo el hilo, en el enchufe esta el termostato.


----------



## peperc (Ene 20, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Perspec, has leido todo el hilo? me da la gran sensación que no, lee todo el hilo, en el enchufe esta el termostato.
> http://www.palson.com/2504-thickbox_default/secador-de-pelo-jaguar.jpg



si, eso puse, que EN EL ENCHUFE esta el termostato...
y me parece raro.

veras, en electricidad el calentamiento de los contactos de el enchufe es un problema.
ya suficiente que se calienten por la corriente que circula y ademas por falso contacto de el enchufe , pero que ADEMAS lo pongan cerca de una resistencia que genera calor.
eso me parecio raro.

ya se que TODO ese aparato se calienta, pero yo habria buscado al manera de que el enchufe vaya alejado.

es mas, ( tu me deberias leer a mi) :
fijat que un falso contacto de esa ficha genera un calentamiento "extra" en el enchufe o sea justo donde esta el fusible termico ese.

aunque , no creo qu esea eso ya que en las fotos se ve bien, es como pusieron priomero ver el termostato ese que abre y cierra que  TAMBIEN ESTA EN EL ENCHUFE.....  ( raro para mi) .

lo que es raro par ami puede no serlo para otrs.


----------



## rulfo (Sep 1, 2018)

Buenas, tengo un problema con la plancha a vapor de mi casa, se le fue el fusible térmico de 240 grados y se lo cambie por uno igual se volvió a romper, y ya me di cuenta que el termostato de 175 grados estaba pegado y por lo tanto no cortaba, bueno pues cambio termostato por uno de la misma temperatura y el fusible, pero el problema es que ahora no me suelta vapor, calienta bien sube la temperatura vuelve a cortar, la válvula que abre el paso del vapor se activa y abre bien pero no suelta vapor, es que no se crea vapor, la verdad que no entiendo porque, he añadido un antical al depósito por si tiene cal.
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2018)

Si no pasa agua a la cámara no hay vapor..... algo has armado mal
Pon fotos de la planca, el tanque la bomba del rociador y la válvula


----------



## rulfo (Sep 1, 2018)

Le he quitado el latiguillo que llegua a la
Plancha desde la válvula y al pulsar el pulsador de dicha plancha lo que sale es agua, no entiendo si  sube la temperatura por encima de 180 grados porque sale vapor por ese latiguillo...
La válvula esa que se ve en la segunda imagen según entiendo es una válvula tarada a x  bares y cuando llega a esa presión cambia de contacto deja de alimentar la resistencia aunque el termostato de paso y se enciende la bombilla roja indicando que hay vapor cosa que no pasa...


----------



## rulfo (Sep 2, 2018)

Buenas, ¿la bomba del rociador cual seria? ¿al calentarse el agua en el deposito y al accionar el pulsador de la plancha no pasaria ya en vapor por el tubo que va desde el deposito a la plancha?  Gracias


----------



## rulfo (Sep 4, 2018)

Buenas, llevo unos días dándole vueltas y no entendía el porque no funcionaba si parecía estar todo bien, la cosa es que lo único que se me ha ocurrido es que hubiese cal en el interior del depósito y fuera el problema de que el agua no se calentara lo suficiente  como para pasar ha vapor, en fin el tema es que le añadido vinagre y la he puesto ha calentar  y ha empezado a soltar vapor, le he tirado el vinagre la he llenado de agua y ya está funcionando.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2018)

Insistile un poco mas con el vinagre blanco que no afecta en nada.

Hace muchos años la mutual de empleados de Siemens Argentina había traído unos productos de Alemania , incluidas unas planchas a vapor hechas allí , mi entonces suegro le explicó a la esposa que tenía que usar "agua buena" no del grifo-canilla.

Pasan unos meses y la plancha no andaba ni para atrás , así que la desarmamos , toda tapada de cal y un "chocolate marrón  y pegajoso"

- " Querida , ¿ que agua le estabas poniendo a la plancha ? " 

Ella con una sonrisa  : - " Ésta ! " esgrimiendo una botella de la mejor agua mineral 

- " Ahhhh , y que más"

También con una sonrisa  : - " Le agrego perfume al agua para que te queden las camisas perfumadas. Cara de ángel


----------

